# Torque specs for the 1.8T 20v motor



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

i see these being needed at least 5 times a week here. and even though most of the forum hates me for being me and wanting this place to stay engine related only, here they are AGAIN.

someone should sticky this or put in in the FAQ.

DISCLAIMER: no children were put in harms way while making this thread.





speeding-g60 from way back before i was banned said:


> ahhh, hell i will put it here as others may like to know these things.
> 
> i took my ARP/FW bolts to like 95 ft/lb. this was done in part due to the research Andy (hypothetical) did in measuring stretch, fatigue, etc. this was observed by BobQ IIRC. and i do believe it was given the thumbs up. search poortex for this info in the archives for author hypothetical.
> 
> ...


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome post. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Geo1768 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Engine mount bracket bolts torque spec?*

I rebuilt my engine and now in the process of putting it all back together. Im torquing everything down to spec but I cant find how much to torque down the bolts on the engine mount brackets? Could anyone help?


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

If you have vf engineering mounts the specs are posted on their website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

